# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  CO2 LASER MACHINE

## ds electronics

Μετά απο πολύ σκέψη αποφάσισα να αγοράσω ένα laser engraver. Έκανα μια μικρή έρευνα αγοράς και αποφάσισα να πάρω το μηχάνημα απο ebay (χαμηλή τιμή).

Αν και δεν το περίμενα το μηχάνημα είναι άψογο και λειτουργεί απευθείας με  Corel Draw κάτι το οποίο του δίνει απεριόριστες δυνατότητες.

Το λειτουργώ εδώ και 3-4 μέρες και ομολογουμένως έχω χάσει τον ύπνο μου.........
Εκτός απο τη φανταστική ποιότητας κοπής ,σε συγκριση πάντα με το CNC που έχω, φτιάχνει απίθανα πράγματα με μονο γνώμονα την φαντασία.

Η κατασκευή του δεν μπορώ να πώ ότι είναι ότι καλύτερη έχω δεί διότι έχουν επιλεχθεί σχετικά οικονομικά υλικά αλλά ήδη σκέφτομαι καποια mods τα οποία και θα βάλω όπου και θα το αναβαθμίσουν.

Σαν βασικό μειονέκτημα αναγνωρίζω την χαμηλή ένταση του ,μόλις 40watt, αλλά αυτό πάλι είναι σχετικό διότι γνώριζα ότι σε μεταλα δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα. Παρόλα αυτά όμως σε ακρυλικά , γυαλί και ξύλο είναι πολύ καλό. Παράδειγμα κοντρα πλακέ ξύλο 4χιλ το κόβει στα 6 mA με ανώτατο όριο τα 20.
Σε ότι έχει να κάνει με το πλατό του αυτό είναι 30Χ20 εκ. καθαρό. Εχει ενσωματομένα μύλο για τραβάει τον καπνό και αντλία νερού για την λάμπα. Μέσα στις μετατροπές που έχω σκεφτεί είναι και η προσθήκη ψυγείου μικρού για να κρατάει το νερό σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία περίπου 20-22 βαθμούς κελσίου.


Αυτό που βλέπω ενδιαφέρον και πιθανών να αξίζει την αγορά του είναι ότι έκανα δοκιμή και έφτιαξα μια προσοψη τυχαία χωρίς ουσιαστικά πρακτική εφαρμογή απλά 2 θέσεις για όργανα και μερικά κουμπάκια. Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν καταπληκτικό ούτε γυαλοχάρτισμα ούτε τίποτα.

Αυτά και σύντομα θα κάνω άλλη μια παρουσίαση με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες και ένα βιντεάκι.

LASER.jpg

----------


## mtzag

Με τι εταιρια αποστολης το εφερες απο κινα και ποσα πληρωσες για τελωνειο ?
engraving κανει σε ανοδιωμενο αλουμινιο/γρανιτη ?

----------


## makocer

καλο ειναι να μην δοκιμασεις σε αλουμινιο (εστω και παφυλλο) γιατι υπαρχει κινδυνος να καταστρεψεις το μηχανημα (επιστρεφει η δεσμη πισω λογω ανακλασης)

----------


## mtzag

Το βαζεις με μια κλιση και λυνετε αυτο.

----------


## manolena

Ή χρησιμοποιείς μαύρο ανοδιομένο αλουμίνιο όπως αυτό των ψυκτρών. Κάνει φανταστική χάραξη πάνω του.
Συμφωνώ επίσης οτι σε plexiglass φτιάχνεις τέλειες προσόψεις, με λίγο μεγαλύτερο πάχος απο την αλουμινένια, αλλά
αξίζει τον κόπο...

----------


## makocer

το προβλημα ειναι στο λυωμενο μεταλλο το οποιο στιγμιαια μπορει να δρασει σαν καθρεπτης,οποτε ειναι ασχετο απο κλιση ή χρωμα (επιφανειακο)
ισως στην χαραξη δεν προλαβαινει να φτασει στο σημειο τηξης τετοιου βαθμου αλλα απ οτι καταλαβα ο ts μαλλον για κοπη αναφερετε...
για να μειωθει η και να μηδενιστει χρησιμοποιουν κραματα αλουμινιου οπως φορταλ,7075 κλπ

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Το ψυγείο του νερού για χαμηλή θερμοκρασία δεν είναι απαραίτητο Απλώς αύξησε το κάνιστρο που έχεις το νερό Με 15λιτρα δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα ακόμα και το καλοκαίρι.
Η χάραξη στο ανωδιομένο δεν έχει φόβο γιατί ο φακός στη κεφαλή δεν αφήνει τις ανακλάσεις να γυρίσουν πίσω
Μη σκεφτείς ποτέ να κόψεις PVC εκτός από τις τοξικότατες αναθυμιάσεις θα οξειδωθεί όλο το μηχάνημα
Για τις μεταλλικές προσόψεις αφού τις κόψεις με άλλο τρόπο τις βάφεις με το χρώμα που θέλεις τα φαίνινται τα γράμματα και μετά κάνεις engrave όλη την υπόλοιπη επιφάνεια.
Για να σκάψεις το πλαστικό ελλάτωσε την ισχύ της κεφαλής και αύξησε την ταχύτητα Αν χρειαστεί βαθύτερο σκάψιμο το ξαναπερνας, μέχρι να βρείς τις  ρυθμίσεις του μηχανήματος.

----------

Gaou (18-07-17)

----------


## ds electronics

Λοιπόν καθε μέρα δοκιμάζω να κόψω-σκαλίσω ότι υλικό βρώ μπροστά μου και το μονο που "αγνοεί" το μηχάνημα είναι τα μεταλλα.
Σήμερα έβαλα ενα παλιό Iphone 3 και ζωγράφισα την φατσα του γιού μου. ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΤΙΚΟ!!!!!!!! Αλλά το μικρό μου είναι 5 ετών οπότε λέω να μην δημοσιευσω την φατσούλα του. Σύντομα όμως θα τυπώσω την φατσα μου όπου και δεν έχω προβλημα να βγώ στα φόρα οπότε θα δείτε το αποτέλεσμα.

Οσο για το φίλο που ρώτησε κόστος , μου βγήκε 570 τελική απο Αγγλία.

Φίλε Μιχάλη, να υποθέσω ότι το κατέχεις το άθλημα αλλά για το PVC ....why???
Βασικά έχω κόψει ηδη αρκετά κομμάτια και όσο για τις αναθυμιάσεις δεν έχω θέμα διότι έχω καλό εξαερισμό με φισούνα έξω απο το χώρο, αλλά με την σκουριά τι εννοείς?

----------


## gsmaster

Με 40W μπορείς να κάνεις πολλά... Ένας φίλος έχει φτιάξει με 80W λάμπα, και το δουλεύει με το mach3. Έχει πάρει και έναν controller Lihuiyu κινέζικο που δουλεύει και με το corel αλλά έχει κάτι παραξενιές... 
Στο δικό σου πώς λέγεται το software και ο controller που χρησιμοποιεί? Αν μπορείς στείλε καμια φωτό απο το εσωτερικό του μηχανακίου (πλακέτες τροφοδοτικό laser ktl) να δουμε πως το φτιάξανε αυτοί.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

αν συνεχίσεις να κόβεις pvc θα το δεις
οτιδήποτε είναι σίδερο θα οξειδωθεί
το άθλημα το κατέχω πολύ καλά έχω και περιστροφικό άξονα 
www.kalarakis.com

----------


## xsterg

το εχω δει το μηχανημα αυτο σε καταστηματα που φτιαχνουν σφραγιδες και επιγραφες.

----------


## katmadas

Το κορελ τι αρχεια βγαζει?
Ti αρχεια ειναι αυτα?
Ας πουμε αρχεια cad (dwg,dxf) δεν παιρνει?

----------


## Panoss

Αντώνη βάλε καμιά φωτό απ' αυτά που 'χεις φτιάξει να δούμε τι μπορεί να κάνει το μηχάνημα.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Τα αρχεία που δέχονται αυτά τα μηχανήματα είναι dxf, dwg AI EPS,PLT είναι τα πιο συνηθισμένα.

----------


## ds electronics

Ενα μικρο δείγμα. Μόλις έχω χρόνο θα βάλω και άλλα.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQaBkTEhlf0&feature=youtu.be


Ενημερωτικά είμαι Παναθηναικός!!!
http://youtu.be/9CSwVJhUx00

----------


## stefos1

> Ενα μικρο δείγμα. Μόλις έχω χρόνο θα βάλω και άλλα.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQaBkTEhlf0&feature=youtu.be
> 
> 
> Ενημερωτικά είμαι Παναθηναικός!!!
> http://youtu.be/9CSwVJhUx00



Αντώνη έχεις κανένα συγγενή που μένει δραπετσώνα στο στρατόπεδο κοπή

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Καλησπέρα,
πολύ ωραίο μηχάνημα. Πλακέτες μπορεί να χαράξει;

----------


## Panoss

Σωστός, την ίδια απορία είχα κι εγώ.
Μπορεί να χαράξει το χαλκό στην επιφάνεια της πλακέτας;
Ή να φωτίσει μια φωτοευαίσθητη σαν να τυπώνει;

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

oxi
για χαλκό χρειάζεται ισχύς 300+
αυτό που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να βάψετε με χρώμα τη πλακέτα και να την κάψετε με αρνητικό μοτίβο και αποχάλκωση

----------


## Panoss

Μια χαρά είναι κι αυτό *αν* έχει καλή ανάλυση. 
Τι ανάλυση μπορεί να πιάσει;

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

ξύλο μπαλσα κόβει?

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

Καλησπέρα, σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου,
το έχεις δοκιμάσει με το χρώμα ή το έχεις δει σε κάποιο βίντεο; Θέλει κάποιο ειδικό σπρέι ή με οποιοδήποτε ανεξήτιλο μαρκαδόρο πχ κάνει δουλειά;

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

μπάλσα κόβει δοκιμασμένο

Δεν θέλει ειδικό σπρέι 
Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σπρέι μαύρο για βάψιμο σε μέταλλο

----------


## Δημήτρηςκα

> μπάλσα κόβει δοκιμασμένο
> 
> Δεν θέλει ειδικό σπρέι 
> Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει σπρέι μαύρο για βάψιμο σε μέταλλο



Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## p_stama

Εαν μπορεις βαλε και το λινκ απο οπου το πηρες να το ριξουμε μια ματια.

----------


## p_stama

Αυτο εδω ειναι ?? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Preci...item27cc821636

----------


## ds electronics

> Αυτο εδω ειναι ?? 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Preci...item27cc821636




Αυτό το μοντέλο είναι απλά εγώ το πήρα απο άλλο πωλητή.

Και για να καταλάβετε την αγάπη που έχω για τέτοιου τύπου μηχανήματα παρέλαβα και αυτό και ετοιμάζομαι να το τεστάρω

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQHHWhKTq0Q&noredirect=1

----------


## p_stama

> Αυτό το μοντέλο είναι απλά εγώ το πήρα απο άλλο πωλητή.
> 
> Και για να καταλάβετε την αγάπη που έχω για τέτοιου τύπου μηχανήματα παρέλαβα και αυτό και ετοιμάζομαι να το τεστάρω
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQHHWhKTq0Q&noredirect=1




Απο ποιον πηρες το laser cutter ?? εαν μπορεις δωσε μου link.Σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## mtzag

επειδη με 40w δεν κανει και πολλα μπορουμε να του αλλαξουμε laser και να βαλουμε 300w και αν αυτο γινετε ποσο παει ενα τετοιο laser ?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Από 40 να το κάνεις 300 ΟΧΙ
Ο σωλήνας CO2 που έχεις είναι 60cm ο 150 είναι 1,20 μέτρα και θέλεις 2 παράλληλα 
Επίσεις το τροφοδοτικό πρέπει να αλλάξει και το νέο είναι όσο ολόκληρο το μηχάνημα
Οι καθρέπτες δεν κάνουν για τόση ισχύ και ο φακός στην κεφαλή πρέπει να αλλάξει
επίσης πρέπει να αλλάξεις και τη ψύξη.
δηλαδή πάρε νέο μηχάνημα

ααα πρπει να αλλάξει και το τραπέζι από πλάκα σε κυψέλη

----------


## ds electronics

> επειδη με 40w δεν κανει και πολλα μπορουμε να του αλλαξουμε laser και να βαλουμε 300w και αν αυτο γινετε ποσο παει ενα τετοιο laser ?



Το θέμα είναι τι θέλεις να κάνεις. Εγώ με τα 40w είμαι οκ διότι το έχω καθαρα για δική μου ερασιτεχνική χρήση, χαραξη κοπή  ξυλου πλαστικού, προσοψεις για τις κατασκευες μου και χαραξη σε θήκες κινητών για φίλους .Τώρα για να καταλάβεις μπορεί να κάνει σχεδόν τα πάντα αλλά οχι σε μεταλλικά αντικειμενα. Εάν σου περισευουν *μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ* τότε πάρε ένα 300w αλλά αυτό είναι για επαγελματική χρήση και μονο......και ετσι που είναι η αγορά αποσβεση σε *μερικές χιλιαδες χρονια*.......
Άποψη μου πάντα.....

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

¨όπως λέει και ο tinoy2001 είναι τί θέλεις να κάνεις.
Για 300w υπολόγιζε περίπου 20.000 και διάφορες άλλες εργασίες περίπου 4.000
Ένα χώρο γύρω στα 100τμ
Τριφασικό ρεύμα
Αν έχεις δουλεία να κάνεις με αυτό σκέψου μόνο ότι είναι από τις πιο φτηνές και ακριβής κοπές από όλα τα συστήματα 
ειδικά σε μέταλλο απο 3mm και κάτω

----------


## p_stama

> Το θέμα είναι τι θέλεις να κάνεις. Εγώ με τα 40w είμαι οκ διότι το έχω καθαρα για δική μου ερασιτεχνική χρήση, χαραξη κοπή  ξυλου πλαστικού, προσοψεις για τις κατασκευες μου και χαραξη σε θήκες κινητών για φίλους .Τώρα για να καταλάβεις μπορεί να κάνει σχεδόν τα πάντα αλλά οχι σε μεταλλικά αντικειμενα. Εάν σου περισευουν *μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ* τότε πάρε ένα 300w αλλά αυτό είναι για επαγελματική χρήση και μονο......και ετσι που είναι η αγορά αποσβεση σε *μερικές χιλιαδες χρονια*.......
> Άποψη μου πάντα.....



Ποσο παχος πλαστικο και ξυλο μπορει να κοψει με την μια φορα ( ή και με διαδοχικες φορες )? ΠΧ plexiglass μπορει να κοψει / χαραξει ?? 
Δωσε εαν μπορεις και το Link απο οπου το πηρες.

----------


## ds electronics

> Ποσο παχος πλαστικο και ξυλο μπορει να κοψει με την μια φορα ( ή και με διαδοχικες φορες )? ΠΧ plexiglass μπορει να κοψει / χαραξει ?? 
> Δωσε εαν μπορεις και το Link απο οπου το πηρες.



Ο πωλητής είναι αυτός

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261043808234...84.m1497.l2649

Όσο για κοπή πλαστικού στα 3mm που χρησιμοποιώ του κάνω 4 περάσματα σε χαμηλή ένταση διότι το ταμπλό που έχω κάτω έιναι ξυλινο και το έχω τυπώση με χαρακα καθώς επίσης έχω κάνει γραμμές με την θέση που μπάινει το υλικό πρός χάραξη σύμφωνα με το ταμπλό που εμφανιζει το laserdrw οπότε δεν θέλω να το καταστρέψω. 

Όταν φτιάξω μεταλλικό ταμπλό θα το ανεβάζω σε ένταση οπότε θα το κόβω στα 3mm άμεσα.

 Αλλά να ξέρεις ότι παράγοντας στην κοπή είναι και η ταχύτητα. Δεν μπορώ σε 100% ταχύτητα να το κόψω αμέσως. Τα πάντα είναι πώς σε βολευει να το λειτουργείς, κοπή και αργή ταχύτητα συνεπάγεται με  μεγαλύτερη καταπόνιση της λαμπας. 

Υπαρχει ένα μηχάνημα της EPILOG 40w αλλά φίλε μου είναι σαν να συγκρίνεις ένα fiat με μια porsche και σε ποιότητα και σε δυνατότητες αλλά και η τιμή είναι ανάλογη.

----------


## p_stama

> Ο πωλητής είναι αυτός
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/261043808234...84.m1497.l2649
> 
> Όσο για κοπή πλαστικού στα 3mm που χρησιμοποιώ του κάνω 4 περάσματα σε χαμηλή ένταση διότι το ταμπλό που έχω κάτω έιναι ξυλινο και το έχω τυπώση με χαρακα καθώς επίσης έχω κάνει γραμμές με την θέση που μπάινει το υλικό πρός χάραξη σύμφωνα με το ταμπλό που εμφανιζει το laserdrw οπότε δεν θέλω να το καταστρέψω. 
> 
> Όταν φτιάξω μεταλλικό ταμπλό θα το ανεβάζω σε ένταση οπότε θα το κόβω στα 3mm άμεσα.
> 
>  Αλλά να ξέρεις ότι παράγοντας στην κοπή είναι και η ταχύτητα. Δεν μπορώ σε 100% ταχύτητα να το κόψω αμέσως. Τα πάντα είναι πώς σε βολευει να το λειτουργείς, κοπή και αργή ταχύτητα συνεπάγεται με  μεγαλύτερη καταπόνιση της λαμπας. 
> ...



Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση.

Το θελω για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση κυριως για χαραξη γραμματων σε Plexi ή κοπη κοντρα πλακε οποτε πιστευω οτι το συγκεκριμενο ειναι μια χαρα συμφωνα με την εμπειρια σου ??

----------


## mtzag

χαραξη γυαλιου κανει ? για γυαλι ποσα watt θες ?
Πχ μια φωτογραφια μπρορεις να την βγαλεις σε γυαλι ?
Κολλησεις (καλαι) σε πλακετες με συρμα η παστα κολλησης κανει ?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Χαραξη γυαλιου ναι
κολήσεις οχι

----------


## p_stama

Οταν παραγγειλες το laser πληρωσες τελωνειο ή επειδη ερχεται απο αγγλια δεν πληρώνεις ???

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Απο Αγγλία δεν θα περάσει τελωνείο Οτιδήποτε απο ευρωπαϊκή ένωση δεν περνά τελωνείο

----------


## mtzag

τα αμαξια περνανε οπως και καποια αλλα είδη

----------


## lepouras

> τα αμαξια περνανε οπως και καποια αλλα είδη





ναι γιατί εκεί το Ελληνικό κράτος ξέρει να γράφει στα @@ της την Ε.Ε στα άλλα ξέρει να μας πρήζει ότι τα ζήτησαν οι εταίροι.

----------


## p_stama

> Απο Αγγλία δεν θα περάσει τελωνείο Οτιδήποτε απο ευρωπαϊκή ένωση δεν περνά τελωνείο



Λαθος διατυπωση !!!.

Μπαινω στο ebay.co.uk.
Βρισκω το laser που θελω αλλα ειναι απο κινα.

Αυτο εννοω οταν λεω εαν θα πληρωσω τελωνειο ή επειδη ερχεται μεσω αγγλιας δεν περναει ???

----------


## chip

οτι είναι στο ebay.co.uk δεν σημαίνει οτι έρχεται μέσω αγγλίας. Σημαίνει οτι καταχωρήθηκε στο site του ebay στην αγγλία.
Το απο που έρχεται φαίνεται στο shipping information. Αν η αποστολή γίνεται από Αγγλία δεν πληρώνεις. Αν γίνεται από Κίνα κανονικά πληρώνεις... (λέω κανονικά γιατί αν είναι με ταχυδρομείο μπορεί και να τη γλιτώσεις με  μικροποσό)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Ετοιμασε το 200αρι

----------


## katmadas

> Ετοιμασε το 200αρι



??????????

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

τοσο πανω κατω θα έρθει εκτελωνισμος και φόροι

----------


## ds electronics

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά και χρόνια πολλά.
Σήμερα είχα χρόνο οπότε έκατσα και έφτιαξα κάποια πράγματα στο laser και σας τα παρουσιάζω.

Αρχικώς έκανα αυτές τις προσθήκες σε ότι αφορά την απεικόνιση για να έχω άποψη του τι γίνεται στα ενδότερα του μηχανήματος διότι όταν το πήρα έιχα μια αστοχία υλικού στο τροφοδοτικό το οποίο και μου έκαναν αντικατάσταση μαζί με καινούριο κοντρολερ ασχέτως ότι τα επίσκευασα οπότε έχω εξτρα σετ.
Βασικά έβαλα επιπλέον ενδείξεις στην κονσόλα και ένα ανεμιστήρα για το τροφοδοτικό.
20131226_191708.jpg
Το θερμόμετρο για την θερμοκρασία εσωτερικά το έβαλα ανάποδα διότι σε κανονική θέση  δυστυχώς δεν φαίνεται καλά.
Σε ότι αφορά τώρα μια παλιότερη ερώτηση εδώ είναι τα υλικά του μηχανήματος κοντρολερ και τροφοδοτικό
20131226_191628.jpg20131226_191648.jpg20131226_191733.jpg

Ακόμα έχω πάρει αυτό το ψυγείο όπου του έβαλα ένα ανεμηστήρα και σε συνδυασμό με το θερμόμετρο του νερού ενεργοποιώ το μύλο ή των απενεργοποιώ διατηρώντας το νερό στους 20 βαθμούς περίπου.
(Βασικά αυτό θα μπεί την Κυριακή)
20131226_191817.jpg

Ακολουθεί δευτερο μνμ με μερικά πράγματα που έφτιαξα.

----------


## ds electronics

Εδώ είναι κάποια απο τα πραγματακια που έφτιαξα:

Το αγαπημένο μου η προσωπική μου γωνιά για να σημαδευω!!!!!!!!!
Προσπάθησα να μην αδικήσω κανένα απο το Μπιλ Γκάτες μέχρι to hlektronika.gr..........!!!!!!!!
20131226_184353.jpg

20131226_191920.jpg20131226_191927.jpg20131226_191941.jpg

Σε αυτό μπήκε μηχανισμός και έγινε ρολόι τοίχου.
20131226_191959.jpg

----------


## p_stama

Καλησπερα.

Επιτελους πηρα και εγω το laser μου. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HIGH-SPEED...:X:RTQ:GB:1123

Παρατηρησα τα εξης. Εχει ενα μικρο τζογο ο βραχιονας στον οποιο κινηται η κεφαλη απο την μερια που ειναι ο βηματικος ( απο οτι καταλαβα τα ροδακια του βραχιονα ειναι πιο μικρα απο το καναλι μεσα στο ποιο κινουνται ) και εχει  ενα μικρο τζογο  και η ιδια η κεφαλη ( απο οτι παρατηρησα ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα με τα ροδακια ). 

Εχεις εσυ το ιδιο προβλημα ???

Επεισης. Θελω να δοκιμασω το μηχανημα χωρις να αναβει το laser. το κανω με το laser switch ή πρεπει να αποσυνδεσω το τροφοδοτικο τελειως ???

Το Plexi που εχει ειναι γρατζουνισμενο. Μπορω να το αντικαταστησω με κανονικο διαφανες plexi ή θελει κοκκινο Plexi ???

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Βάλτο να χαράξει δύο κάθετες παράλληλες γραμμές σε απόσταση 10εκ Αν σου βγουν κάθετες χωρίς δοντάκια >>> ειναι οκ
Συνήθως έχει μια προστατευτική ζελατίνη και αυτή παρουσιάζει γρατσουνιές, την οποία μπορείς να βγάλεις
το κόκκινο ειναι για να περιορίζει τη ¨φωτεινότητα" όταν το κοιτάζεις Καλό είναι να το αντικαταστήσεις με κόκκινο. Ετσι και αλλιώς το κόκκινο ειναι ποιο φτηνο απο

----------

p_stama (18-01-14)

----------


## alekoukos

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα!
Επεσα τυχαία στο παρόν θέμα και χάρηκα ιδιάιτερα φου ειδα σε ελληνικο saite αναφορα για τα κινέζικα φτηνα dc-k40 lasers. Εχω αγοράσει και εγώ ενα πριν περιπου 1μιση χρόνο απο ebay όπως και ο φίλος.
Εχω μείνει ιδιαίτερα ευχαριστημένος απο το αποτέλεσμα αν και καποιες βελτιώσεις- προσθήκες επιβαλοντε να γίνου στο μηχάνημα

Παρακάτω παραθέτω και εγώ λοιπόν καποιες χομπιστικες εργασίες που εκανα με το εν λόγω cutter/engraver

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppMr...07tmf8lrSlNDkw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUjvhTURKRE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iBMroOJJFQ

επίσης καποια δουλειά σε ακρυλικό (plexiglass)

2014-05-06-20.44.39.jpg

2014-05-06-20.48.33.jpg

----------


## katmadas

Ισως ψωνισω και εγω κατι τετοιο...
Μια που εισαι Θεσσαλονικη φιλε αν θελεις στειλε μου το τηλ σου...
Μπορει να σε χρειαστω...

----------


## alfadex

μπορούμε να βρούμε μόνο τη κεφαλή με το φακό???? Βρίσκω μόνο 2W  αλλάδε βρίσκω 40 βατ

----------


## alekoukos

http://www.lightobject.com/35W-CO2-S...hine-P208.aspx

http://www.lightobject.com/1820mm-Fo...ount-P204.aspx

http://www.lightobject.com/Laser-CNC...20ASC&c=16&p=0

----------


## Argiros12

καλησπερα σας!ειμαι νεο μελος στην παρεα σας!!προσφατα αγορασα και εγω αυτο το μηχανημα laser.αλλα θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας.Καταρχην δουλευει μονο με το προγραμμα που το παρεχουν κ μονο μεσω windows xp?
το δοκιμασα να χαραξει κ να κοψει plexiglass και ξυλο.αλλα εχω ενα θεμα.οι γραμμες του δεν ειναι ιδιες.μου κανει δοντακια δηλ.ξερετε τι μπορω να κανω?
χρησιμοποιειτε καποιο συγκεκριμενο ξυλο η' μπορω να βαλω ενα οποιοδηποτε κοντρα-πλακε 2 κ 3 mm?
σας ευχαριστω πολυ για  τον χρονο σας!

----------


## akis001

Καλησπερα.Θελω να αγορασω και εγω ενα τετοιο μηχανιμα.Μπορει καποιος να μου δωσει μερικες πληροφοριες?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

για να πάρεις μια σωστή απάντηση πρέπει να μας πεις τι δουλειά θέλεις να κάνεις και σε τι διαστάσεις

----------


## mtzag

Ποσα watt χρειαζονται για engraving φωτογραφιας σε μαυρο γρανιτη ?
Εννοω σαν αυτο http://www.maebag.com/images/IndiraGandhi.jpg

----------


## akis001

> για να πάρεις μια σωστή απάντηση πρέπει να μας πεις τι δουλειά θέλεις να κάνεις και σε τι διαστάσεις



Το θελω για να περναω την ωρα μ.Μου αρεσουν αυτες οι συσκευες.Εχω και εναν εκτυπωτη 3D.
Θελω να κοβω ξυλα κτλ. και να χαραζω.
μεχρι τι παχος μπορει να κοψει με 40 W?
Μπορω να ψωνισω τωρα απο εξωτερικο?
γινετε να γλιτωσω κοστος τελωνειου?
Κανα καλο πωλητη να μου προτεινετε?
και οτι αλλη πληροφορια μπορειτε να μου δωσετε σας παρακαλω.

----------


## mtzag

εδω βρηκα φτηνα laser μηχανηματα http://stores.ebay.com/cnccheap/Lase...sid=1033063718

----------


## akis001

Πολυ καλα τα μηχανιματα,αλλα ψαχνω κατι πιο φθηνο,για χομπι το θελω.

----------


## mtzag

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40W-3-Genera...-/331650982004

http://www.ebay.com/itm/new-40w-co2-...-/252101968032
Αυτο πρεπει να ειναι η νεα εκδοση αλλα δυστηχως το βρισκω μονο απο κινα πραγμα που σημαινει τελωνειο.

----------


## ggeorge

καλημερα. 
Εχουμε καμια εξελιξη;
Εχει αγοράσει κανενας laser 50 - 80 watt με μεγαλύτερη επιφανεια κοπης (50Χ70 40Χ60 ή κατι αντίστοιχο);
Εντυπώσεις; 
Θελω να αγοράσω ενα σχετικα οικονομικό και αν γίνεται απο ευρωπη (λόγω τελωνείου)
Εχω βρει το παρακάτω. Υπαρχει σε αποθηκη στη γερμανια. 2400 δολάρια στο σπίτι μου, αλλα αν δε το δοκιμασεις... είναι 40Χ100 !
Το θελω κυρίως για σκληρα ξύλα 3 χιλιοστών πάχους και plexiglass 5 ή 8 χιλιοστών

http://scotle.en.alibaba.com/product...836.186.tyrVLO

----------


## kalarakis

Από τα χαρακτηριστικά του φαινεται καλό. Τωρα το συγκεκριμένο δεν το εχω δοκιμάσει, αλλά βαση αυτών που δείχνει πάει για καλό.
Τωρα αν σε φτάνει το τραπέζι , εξαρτάται από τα αντικείμενα που θες να επεξεργαστείς.
βαλε ότι θα είναι 2 με 4 πόντους ποιο μικρό από το μέγιστο του τραπεζιού.
μπορείς να κόψεις ξύλα μεχρι 4μμ με ένα ή περισσότερα περάσματα ανάλογα τη σκληρότητα του ξύλου. Το κλασικό κοντρα πλακέ
δεν έχει πρόβλημα. Το ίδιο και στο engrav. Για ποιο χοντρά θες περισσότερα περάσματα ΑΛΛΑ θα έχεις πολύ κάψιμο - μουζουδια-  στα ακρα
επειδή η κοπή γίνεται κυρίως με την εστιαση της δέσμης laser. Θα το παρατηρήσεις στο πλεξγκλασ που θεωρειτε μαλακό υλικό και ενω το 3μμ
κοβεται με την πρώτη , τα 10μμ θένε μερικά περάσματα παραπάνω λόγω ότι η δεσμη δεν είναι ποια εστιασμένη
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ θες ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ ΕΞΑΕΡΙΣΜΟΥ.
Ολες οι κατεργασίες βγάνουν καπνό αλλα κυρίως οι κοπές πλεξγκλασ βγαζουν ντουμανια καπνούς ΚΑΙ ΔΗΛΗΤΗΡΙΩΔΗ

----------


## ggeorge

ευχαριστω για την απάντηση
Αυτο είναι το ζητούμενο. Να μη καιει το ξυλο ... (πολυ)

εχω δει απο κοντα ενα laser κινεζικο που ηταν 50 watt και εκοβε οτι βαζαμε πανευκολα και δεν αφηνε πολυ μαυρίλα.  (ακριβο όμως >4000 ευρω)
Το προβλημα μου ειναι κατα ποσο τα watt αντιστοιχουν στην πραγματικότητα στα υπολοιπα που δε μπορω να δω...

Το θετικο είναι (πρωινη εξελιξη) οτι μου απαντησε αλλη εταιρια οτι θα μου στειλουν βιντεο με κοπη σκληρου ξυλου των 3mm που θα τραβηξουν αυριο και αν θελω να τους στειλω δικο μου ξυλο για τεστ.... Μαλλον θα το κανω

Αυτο που θα ήθελα είναι αν καποιος εχει αγορασει, να κανουμε μια δοκιμη (πεντε λεπτα χωσιμο) για να παω να παρω το ιδιο...  :Blushing: 

kalarakis ποια εχεις δοκιμασει; προτείνεις καποιο;

----------


## ggeorge

καλησπερα. Τελικα δεν το τόλμησα καθως εχω βρει και κοβω αυτα που θελω σε διαφορους επαγγελματιες. 
Ωστοσο θελω να παρω το φτηνο κινέζικο για να το δοκιμασω. 
Εχετε να προτείνετε καποιο; Στο ebay βλεπω δυο (ενα κοκκινο και ενα μπλε). Ειναι τα ιδια; Ετσι φαινεται. 
Στο alibaba γίνεται χαμος. Θελω καποιο που να έχει όλα τα παρελκόμενα και καλυτερα απο ευρωπη. Δοκιμασμενο καλυτερα.
Σε αυτα ρυθμίζεται το υψος , η εστιαση του laser; 

αυτα τα δυο εχω βρει στο ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CO2-laser-gr...0AAOSwV0RXuXoC

http://www.ebay.com/itm/40W-CO2-USB-...0AAOSw~AVYtDoA

Μπορει καποιος απο Αθηνα που το εχει να μου κανει μια επιδειξη 5 λεπτων; Θα ήταν πολυ χρήσιμο
ευχαριστω !!!

----------


## PIPERIAS

Καλησπερα σε ολα τα παιδια. Σκεφτομαι να προβω στην αγορα του εν λογω λειζει 40watt. Ομως με προβληματιζουν 2 ερωτηματα. 30x20 ειναι οι ωφελιμες διαστασεις κοπης ετσι? Τωρα σαν τραπεζι μεσα περαν του 30 επι 20 που ειναι η επιφανεια που δουκευει  ποσο συνολικα ειναι οι διαστασεις ενος αντικειμενου που μπορεις να τοποθετησεις? Π.χ ας υποθεσουμε οτι θελω να βαλω ενα κομματι πλαστικο 30 επι 30 το χωραει μεσα για να κοψει αυτα τα 30 επι 20 καθαρα? Το τραπεζι μεσα ειναι τσιμα τσιμα 30επι 20 η εχει παραπανω περιθωριο να χωρεσει μεγαλυτερο κι ας κοβει σ αυτες τις διαστασεις?  Το θελω για συγκεκριμενη δουλεια γι αυτο ρωταω. Αλλιως με βλεπω για το μεγαλυτερο μοντελο. Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων 
Υ.Σ σε πολλες περιγραφες στο ebay λεει
Maximum dimension of item 260x220x70 αυτο παλι τι ειναι?

----------

